# AT&T ipad 3 work in Canada?



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Hi,
Does anyone know if the AT&T version of the new ipad will work in Canada ?

Thanks


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

psxp said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if the AT&T version of the new ipad will work in Canada ?
> 
> Thanks


If you are using an AT&T sim, it will roam on the Rogers network but you can't put a Canadian SIM in it if it is locked to AT&T.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Sword Fish said:


> If you are using an AT&T sim, it will roam on the Rogers network but you can't put a Canadian SIM in it if it is locked to AT&T.


iPads are not locked.

An AT&T iPad is functionally identical to a Rogers/Bell/Telus iPad.


----------



## Sword Fish (Mar 12, 2012)

John Clay said:


> iPads are not locked.
> 
> An AT&T iPad is functionally identical to a Rogers/Bell/Telus iPad.


Well that is great to know. I have an AT&T sim for when I travel in the US so you are saying I can put it in my iPad and it will work. Awesome!!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Thanks. I have a wifi iPad to be delivered tomorrow, but was thinking if I changed my mind and got a LTE one , which one I should get (I am in the US right now) 

At&t is the better one compared to Verizon right ? For Canadian use ?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

psxp said:


> Thanks. I have a wifi iPad to be delivered tomorrow, but was thinking if I changed my mind and got a LTE one , which one I should get (I am in the US right now)
> 
> At&t is the better one compared to Verizon right ? For Canadian use ?


Better is subjective, but a Verizon iPad won't work up here.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

John Clay said:


> Better is subjective, but a Verizon iPad won't work up here.


It won't LTE up here,

But the Verizon iPad 3 "falls back" to the AT&T 3G network in the US. So theoretically the Vz iPad should do the same to RoBellUs 3G networks.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

fyrefly said:


> It won't LTE up here,
> 
> But the Verizon iPad 3 "falls back" to the AT&T 3G network in the US. So theoretically the Vz iPad should do the same to RoBellUs 3G networks.


Yep, just saw that today. The AT&T unit is still better value IMO, as LTE is the future, and it supports both frequencies.


----------

